# HELP!! STRETCH MARKS!



## trenace-brain (Jan 29, 2012)

so a few days ago i noticed some thick purple strech mrks on both my underarms, im up about 16 pounds in week 3, dropped the dbol because i figure thats whats caused the growth, as all my oils are long esters,

my question is-otherr than vit-E cream, is there any application tht will REVERSE these thick purple monsters?--wil put pics if needed.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

if you dont want stretch marks dont use aas


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

16 pounds in 3 weeks?? how many you taking?


----------



## trenace-brain (Jan 29, 2012)

Breda said:


> if you dont want stretch marks dont use aas


id prefer not to have them.

if its the only way fine, i love the results. i didnt ask for a tren induced arrogant bit of advice, im asking if anyhone knows an application that will reverse stretch marks.

but thanks for your input.


----------



## trenace-brain (Jan 29, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> 16 pounds in 3 weeks?? how many you taking?


70mg ED. veyron dbol.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

oh bio oil is good mate


----------



## trenace-brain (Jan 29, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> oh bio oil is good mate


cheers! ill research were i can find some, thanks bro.


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

You will never fully get rid of stretch marks but you can help fade them,Try Bio-Oil


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Bio oil is good to help soften then skin but will not reverse stretch marks. Don't think there is much you can do about them once you have them. Get a tan and they don't show as much. They will fade over time but will not go away completely.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

I think cocoa butter is supposed to work, my ex used to use it for her ever growing chesticles, the stretch marks seemed to fade pretty fast :thumb: . But they fade over time anyway.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

trenace-brain said:


> id prefer not to have them.
> 
> if its the only way fine, i love the results. i didnt ask for a tren induced arrogant bit of advice, im asking if anyhone knows an application that will reverse stretch marks.
> 
> but thanks for your input.


LOL


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

trenace-brain said:



> id prefer not to have them.
> 
> if its the only way fine, i love the results. i didnt ask for a tren induced arrogant bit of advice, im asking if anyhone knows an application that will reverse stretch marks.
> 
> but thanks for your input.


Tren induced :confused1:

Arrogant :confused1:

Advice :confused1:

Show me a man of any decent size that has no stretch marks. You gained 16lb in 3 weeks, you will stretch your skin ffs. How ever Stretch marks cant be reversed but may fade in time... Bio oil and coco butter applied daily will help reduce the chances of you getting stretch marks too

Your welcome


----------



## trenace-brain (Jan 29, 2012)

awsome! thankss for all the replies guys, 7 good pieces of advice to one flame...think ive found a good community!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

trenace-brain said:


> awsome! thankss for all the replies guys, 7 good pieces of advice to one flame...think ive found a good community!


especially with ur snappy tren induced attitude


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

trenace-brain said:


> awsome! thankss for all the replies guys, 7 good pieces of advice to one flame...think ive found a good community!


1 flame... pmsl

If you think thats a flame then good luck


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

trenace-brain said:


> id prefer not to have them.
> 
> if its the only way fine, i love the results. i didnt ask for a tren induced arrogant bit of advice, im asking if anyhone knows an application that will reverse stretch marks.
> 
> but thanks for your input.


Breda, where are the status bars when you need them



Flame on


----------



## trenace-brain (Jan 29, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> especially with ur snappy tren induced attitude


LOL.

dont let the name fool you. i wouldnt touch tren. just get a good laugh out of the read ups ive done on trens sides.

my cycle consists of deca, sust 250, test e 250, and mast e  dbol just got dropped from the equation thismorning.


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

I've got a shed load of stretch marks on my chest and arms from training natty, Tried bio oil, coco butter the lot nothing works. When you train the skin will stretch just something you got to live with unfortunately.


----------



## trenace-brain (Jan 29, 2012)

Yorkie Dave said:


> Breda, where are the status bars when you need them
> 
> View attachment 74432
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

out of interest, why u running sus and test?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Yorkie Dave said:


> Breda, where are the status bars when you need them
> 
> View attachment 74432
> 
> ...


The negs would have flowed but theres no point while i cant see red


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

i have stretch marks and i haven't used steriods.


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

bio-oil worked well for me, but even still it takes time, these things dont happen over night. once they fade from deep purple to pink a good tan will help cover them up.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

killah said:


> i have stretch marks and i haven't used steriods.


on your belly?


----------



## trenace-brain (Jan 29, 2012)

Breda said:


> 1 flame... pmsl
> 
> If you think thats a flame then good luck


sorry not a flame, but un-needed arrogance.

everyone else gave good aadvice, you simply told me dont use juice.

first cycle but im well informed and have researched more than enough.

maybe i took what you said wrong, but it seemed ignorant to me.


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Breda said:


> The negs would have flowed but theres no point while i cant see red


My thoughts exactly. Are the bars coming back?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

They look quite bad when new, but eventually will face...untill you get a tan and then look a bit shiny. People will notice them far less than you do so dont worry.


----------



## trenace-brain (Jan 29, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> out of interest, why u running sus and test?


|

my test E dose is really low

(250 mg/wk) so i figured if im going to be running 400mg/wk of deca, may be wise to add somemore test to ensure i dont shut down....dont know what i would do if i couldnt get my dick wet. LOL

ETA: hears good things about props morning wood. figured i'd treat my old lady.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I like to think of them as battle scars! Wear them with pride!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

trenace-brain:2835894 said:


> sorry not a flame, but un-needed arrogance.
> 
> everyone else gave good aadvice, you simply told me dont use juice.
> 
> ...


Mate I said if u don't want stretch marks don't use aas. Why? because you are more or less guarenteed stretch marks if you use them. If you wanna be big you will be stretched to fcuk

You defo took what I said the wrong way


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> oh bio oil is good mate


mate they will never permanently go. they will always be there.

bio oil is good

i also find that sunbed to well to hide them a little, maybe spray tan.

with the sunbeds, just use 1 or 2 a week mate


----------



## trenace-brain (Jan 29, 2012)

Breda said:


> Mate I said if u don't want stretch marks don't use aas. Why? because you are more or less guarenteed stretch marks if you use them. If you wanna be big you will be stretched to fcuk
> 
> You defo took what I said the wrong way


than i am truly sorry.

downside to reading letters as opposed to facial expressions and tone of voice.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[quote name='trenace-brain:2835979than i am truly sorry.

downside to reading letters as opposed to facial expressions and tone of voice.[/quote']

No worries. If I was bein a cnut you would be left in no doubt that I'm bein a cnut


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> No worries. If I was bein a cnut you would be left in no doubt that I'm bein a cnut


smooth bro lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You been flaming again then, Breda?.... :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> No worries. If I was bein a cnut you would be left in no doubt that I'm bein a cnut


breda stop bein a cnut


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> No worries. If I was bein a cnut you would be left in no doubt that I'm bein a cnut


Hahaha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Breda said:


> No worries. If I was bein a cnut you would be left in no doubt that I'm bein a cnut


You're such a c.unt!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

barrettmma:2836011 said:


> smooth bro lol


You know how I roll :lol:



Mingster:2836013 said:


> You been flaming again then, Breda?.... :whistling:


Not to my knowledge bro



Fatstuff:2836016 said:


> breda stop bein a cnut


Will do


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

the really deep purp ones are impossible to get rid of. i messed up on a dip almost 2 years ago and dropped too far down on my left side. had in the area between pec and shoulder since =[

bio oil helps abit but in certain light they are unmistakable


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You're such a c.unt!


I aim to please


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Stretch marks are a sign of growth imbrace them fu.ckers


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

trenace-brain said:


> |
> 
> my test E dose is really low
> 
> ...


Not the case mate I'm afraid. Test does not prevent shutdown.

Way too many drugs for a first cycle IMO btw. Much of it will be water and will have contributed to your stretch marks. If you don't go so OTT with the gear and go for drier gains, stretch marks will be less of an issue.


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

My chest lats arms all look like i have been clawed by a lion, they fade but never dissappear...


----------



## markandspike (Jul 9, 2008)

I dont think you can do anything. I started to ger them when i was about 17 years old. Started bottom of biceps while doing preacher curls. Then in arm pits about the same time from flyes. They just continued till they mey up. tried vit e cream etc nothing worked. They just grew lighter over the years. Ps i was natural.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Search Gotocola


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

They fade, but never disappear, they're scars.

I've got a ****load from when i was a fat fck. learn to love them my advice..

fatcnts, what they used to be, skinnycnts they're growing..


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Once u got them there with u for life shat but true


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Battle scars man up shows ur growing


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Nothing helps stretch marks. They dont go away.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

i have a few got to remember buddy they are scars, no cream or oil etc can fully heal/fix this, but can help make the less noticeable.

Used co co butter for years to no real effect, never used bio oil but here its messy stuff!

I might get some myself


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

im using palmers oil, i got them under my deltoid after gaining alot on a dbol only cycle suprisingly... all you can do is treat them with vit E and recommended oils... dont look as them as bad... shows uve been hitting the gym and there ur war wounds be proud!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't know if anyone has suggested bio oil but it doesn't work. I know a couple of people try it and they wasted their money.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I have the most horrific all over stretch marks I have ever seen, they are EVERYWHERE and so deap even a derma roller has done nothing.

I guess I'm just unlucky, but it caused me to have to stop weight training almost entirely as they look that awful, lets just hope you don't go the same way.

Bio-Oil, Cocoa Butter, Vitamin E cream, Collagen creams, Retin-A, derma roller, vapour rub and anything else you might think of has done NOTHING for me personally, they're scars and they are there to stay.


----------

